# Kaufberatung Gaming PC AMD



## Sommerzorn85 (12. Januar 2020)

Hallo ihrlieben,

Nach etwa 10 Jahren wird es zeit mein altes System zubeerdigen der FX 8320 darf in rente gehen .

Das neue Line UPwird zum Zocken benutzt . 

Gespielt soll werden

Anno1800
Cyberpunk 2077
Witcher 3
Rollenspiele allerart 
Strategiespiele aller art 

Das System was ich mir zusammengestellt habe lautet wie folgt.

be quiet!Pure Base 500 mit Sichtfenster weiß
AMD Ryzen5 3600
NZXTKraken X62 V2 
MSIB450 TOMAHAWK MAX.
16GBG.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit 2x
8GBSapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Pulse 8G
500GBSamsung 970 Evo Plus 
650 Wattbe quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold
CableModvertikale Grafikkartenhalterung mit PCIe x16 Riser Kabel, 2xDisplayPort 2x  ( um die RX Vertikal einzubauen) 

Desweiteren werden aus dem alten system 2 HDDs jeweils 1 TB und 1x SSD mitgenommen 

meine frage ist macht das System so sinn oder habe ich irgendwo einen Fehler .

mit lieben grüssen 

Sommerzorn ( Michael)


----------



## SOTColossus (12. Januar 2020)

Das Netzteil ist etwas überdimensioniert, aber bei dem geringem Preisunterschied zum 550 kann man auch das stärkere nehmen. Schadet ja nicht. Ich persönlich würde noch einen anderen als den mitgelieferten CPU Kühler draufpacken, aber das ist auch kein muss. Ist ne gute Konfiguration.


----------



## Sommerzorn85 (12. Januar 2020)

Nein kein box kühler Dafür ist der NZXTKraken X62 V2 gedacht ist ne aio wasserkühlung und ja so in etwa wahren meine gedanken zum netzteil auch


----------



## SOTColossus (12. Januar 2020)

Sommerzorn85 schrieb:


> Nein kein box kühler Dafür ist der NZXTKraken X62 V2 gedacht ist ne aio wasserkühlung und ja so in etwa wahren meine gedanken zum netzteil auch


Ah ok, ich dachte, das wäre nur ein Gehäuse. Ne, super Rechner. Den kannst so bestellen und wirst lange Spaß dran haben.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2020)

Was für ein Gehäuse nimmst du denn, so dass du diese Raiser-Halterung nutzen kannst? 

Passt insgesamt ganz gut, wobei ich nicht viel von Aio-WaKüs halte. Beim RAM könntest du ggf. direkt 3600Mhz nehmen, das ist nicht unbedingt viel teurer. Beim Board musst du vlt. vor dem CPU-Einbau per Flashback das BIOS Updaten.


----------



## SOTColossus (12. Januar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Beim Board musst du vlt. vor dem CPU-Einbau per Flashback das BIOS Updaten.


Das Tomahawk Max unterstützt die neuen Ryzen  out of the box.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2020)

SOTColossus schrieb:


> Das Tomahawk Max unterstützt die neuen Ryzen  out of the box.


 umso besser, wusste nicht, dass es ein so neues Modell ist.


----------



## fud1974 (14. Januar 2020)

SOTColossus schrieb:


> Das Tomahawk Max unterstützt die neuen Ryzen  out of the box.





Herbboy schrieb:


> umso besser, wusste nicht, dass es ein so neues Modell ist.



Meines Wissens besagt der "MAX" Zusatz genau das bei MSI, dass das Board bereits "ready" für die 3000er Ryzen ist.

Allerdings liefern andere Hersteller auch schon ihre Boards mit neueren, geeigneten BIOS aus. Nur gibts dafür manchmal im Vorfeld keine Garantie was man bekommt. MSI hat daraus halt extra eine Produktbezeichnung gemacht, bei anderen bekommen 
die alten Verpackungs-Schachteln nur via Aufkleber einen Vermerk wenn das neuere BIOS drauf ist und nichts sonst ändert sich..  da muss man im Vorfeld mal den Händler fragen oder in die Kundenkommentare im Shop linsen ob die Leute die in letzter Zeit bestellt haben
eine Schachtel mit einem entsprechend geupdateten Board bekommen haben, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit recht hoch.. so hab ich es gemacht und so hat es auch geklappt.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Allerdings liefern andere Hersteller auch schon ihre Boards mit neueren, geeigneten BIOS aus. Nur gibts dafür manchmal im Vorfeld keine Garantie was man bekommt. MSI hat daraus halt extra eine Produktbezeichnung gemacht, bei anderen bekommen
> die alten Verpackungs-Schachteln nur via Aufkleber einen Vermerk wenn das neuere BIOS drauf ist und nichts sonst ändert sich..


 Eben, es hängt halt bei den älteren Modellen davon ab, wann die produziert wurden, und das kann mit Pech dann je nach Shop ein Exemplar von vor Mai-Juni-Juli 2019 sein. Das ist ne gute Sache, dass MSI dann auch einen Namenszusatz für garantiert ausreichend neue Modelle gibt.

Ich hatte Mitte Juli zB noch ein B450 Mortar bei einem großen Shop, der an sich viel "Durchlauf" haben müsste, gekauft, bei dem kein Aufkleber wegen Ryzen 3000 drauf war. Ich hab es erst gar nicht mit meinem Ryzen 5 3600 ausprobiert, sondern direkt geflasht.


----------



## fud1974 (14. Januar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Eben, es hängt halt bei den älteren Modellen davon ab, wann die produziert wurden, und das kann mit Pech dann je nach Shop ein Exemplar von vor Mai-Juni-Juli 2019 sein. Das ist ne gute Sache, dass MSI dann auch einen Namenszusatz für garantiert ausreichend neue Modelle gibt.
> 
> Ich hatte Mitte Juli zB noch ein B450 Mortar bei einem großen Shop, der an sich viel "Durchlauf" haben müsste, gekauft, bei dem kein Aufkleber wegen Ryzen 3000 drauf war. Ich hab es erst gar nicht mit meinem Ryzen 5 3600 ausprobiert, sondern direkt geflasht.



Ja, bei einer Mortar kannst du das ja auch machen ohne CPU zu flashen wenn ich mich recht entsinne.. , bei dem Mainboard was ich bekommen habe wäre das nicht möglich gewesen, da hätte ich mir schon einen anderen AMD Prozessor übergangsweise holen müssen, war schon etwas Mut zur Lücke..


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ja, bei einer Mortar kannst du das ja auch machen ohne CPU zu flashen wenn ich mich recht entsinne.. , bei dem Mainboard was ich bekommen habe wäre das nicht möglich gewesen, da hätte ich mir schon einen anderen AMD Prozessor übergangsweise holen müssen, war schon etwas Mut zur Lücke..



Die Sache "ohne CPU" ist das "BIOS Flashback". Das bieten beim Sockel AM4, wenn man nicht gleich so viel ausgeben will, dass man auch direkt ein X570-Mainbaord nehmen könnte, ausschließlich einige MSI-Boards. Also wenn man (deutlich) unter 150€ ausgeben will/wollte und keine Lust auf Nachfragen beim Shop oder gar eine alte Leih-CPU hatte, kam nur MSI in Frage. Daher hatte ich damals auch extra das Mortar (genauer gesagt. Mortar Titanium) bestellt, da es BIOsSFlashback hat. Die "Max"-Versionen waren damals noch ganz neu, die waren AFAIK da noch nicht lieferbar.   

Inzwischen hab ich aber ein Asus X570-Mainboard aus diversen Gründen: Das Gamepad wurde beim Start vom MSI-Board nicht erkannt, es hat 1x USB zu wenig hinten, und ich wollte zudem gerne auch die LEDs meiner Lüfter vom Board aus ansteuern, was beim MSI-Board nicht ging (Header vorhanden, aber inkompatibel).


----------

